# BUG POLL: Do you see duplicate OTA channels listed in Timer menu?



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

I just reported the "duplicate OTA" (Over-The-Air) channel problem officially via DISH support, as it seems to be related to problems recording OTA, and the "560 UNK" problem.

I'd like to let DISH know how common this problem appears to be.

To see if you have any duplicate channels in your DVR-921:


Press Menu
Press 7 (Timers)
Press Create
Move the cursor left, to the channel list
Scroll to the local OTA digital channels (press 9999 or 00201 to get to digital locals)
Scroll through all local OTA digital channels and count the duplicates

In my channel list, I see 48-1 and 48-2 listed twice, as well as several others. Total: nine duplicates.

I can delete the entire list of locals and add them one by one with "ADD DTV," but I still get duplicates as soon as I add the second digital station. These channels will not record successfully.

If you pick the "second" duplicate and create a timer, then go back and try to edit the timer, you'll see that the "first" duplicate is selected. :eek2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thread and poll made a sticky because I think it's definitely an important issue that has underlying consequences that are more serious than just having duplicate entries on the list.

And believe me, I've reported it in every software version that I've seen. It's on their list, just not one of the priority items yet.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This should become a priority (in my opinion), because it manifests itself is the following ways:

A) Duplicates appear in the OTA setup menu. The duplicates appear and disappear seemingly based on what other channels are present.

B) Deleting duplicates from the OTA setup menu can cause other channels to be deleted instead (i.e. trying to delete all copies of a duplicate can wind up accidentally deleting other channels due to some database issue).

C) In some cases, channels cannot be deleted at all from the OTA setup menu; these channels are more or less stuck forever in the list (although often with the wrong name / number listed for them) and they appear in the program guide.

D) Trying to tune OTA channels which have unusual or corrupted OTA database entries results in the "Acquiring Signal..." black screen and the receiver cannot tune the channel (even if it should be able to).


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Even though I don't have duplicates in my OTA channel list, there are other problems.

I can scan and add all the OTA channels, and they are all viewable and recordable (except for PBS-HD which is viewable, but not recordable - discussed in another thread.)

But then a channel seems to 'disappear' - it's still in the OTA channel list but when I tune to it, it gives me the black screen 'aquiring signal' error. This is not always the same channel. Sometimes one. Sometimes another.

I can remedy this by tuning to a sat channel and then re-adding the local OTA channel back (even though it's already in the list.) This does not create a duplicate entry, but it does allow me to view the channel once again.

.....G


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Thread and poll made a sticky because I think it's definitely an important issue that has underlying consequences that are more serious than just having duplicate entries on the list.
> 
> And believe me, I've reported it in every software version that I've seen. It's on their list, just not one of the priority items yet.


I'll say it's serious! I cannot record OTA HD with timers. They fail to fire! I am also having a situation where some satellite shows begin recording 10-12 minutes into the event. I've posted the OTA recording issue, and I will post the 10-12 minutes issue seperately. I am a very frustrated beta tester right now.


----------



## crashman (Feb 11, 2004)

TVBob said:


> I just reported the "duplicate OTA" (Over-The-Air) channel problem officially via DISH support, as it seems to be related to problems recording OTA, and the "560 UNK" problem.
> 
> I'd like to let DISH know how common this problem appears to be.
> 
> ...


Okay, apparently I have and can duplicate that problem. I went to the timer menu and scrolled down and sure enough there was several OTA's duplicated in the listing. I then went to the local channel menu and deleted all channels and saved. Back to the Timer and the OTA's were gone. When back to the local channel menu and scaned for DTV and saved that list. Than back to the Timer and bingo duplicate listings as follows.

002-01 KTV
004-01 KRO
004-01 KRO
004-02 KRO
004-02 KRO
005-01 KPI
005-01 KPI
007-01 KGO
007-02 KGO
007-02 KGO
007-03 KGO
009-01 KQE
009-02 ENC
009-02 ENC
009-03 WOR
009-04 LIF
009-05 KID
020-01 KBW
020-02 20-
020-02 20-
036-01 KIC
038-01 KCN
043-01 KCS
043-02 KCS
043-02 KCS
048-01 KST
048-01 KST
048-02 KST
048-02 KST
066-01 KFS
066-01 KFS

Crashman


----------



## Maddogg (Sep 15, 2003)

After adding OTA channels on my 921, all of the OTA channels show up in every list. For example, we have a favorite list for LOCALS and one for MOVIES. After adding OTA stations, the list for MOVIES and the list for LOCALS now include the OTA channels. You cannot remove the channels from any of the favorites list because they do not show up as a choice in the edit favorites menu. Completely removing the OTA channels however, will remove it from all lists. BUG or FEATURE?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

I am seeing the dups also. We tested two OTA recordings. One made it, the other did not. Both were HD ("EBL Raymond" on Monday and one of the crime shows on Tuesday) Did not get EBLR. I think we must have assigned the bad dup channel. 

But OTA HD is fabulous!

I guess I do not get very upset by the bugs. Think about it, folks! You are the only people on earth with this capability, even with the bugs! This is pioneering. Now that I see how little HD content there really is compared to the hype, I know we are on the very bleeding edge. 

It really is fun to me, especially now that the box is so much more stable. Despite all the weird behavior when shifting around in OTA space and back and forth between the DVR screens and sat channels and OTA channels, the box has not crashed once. Always able to get to a "safe" channel and begin again. Truly a brand new "clicker" experience.


----------



## wileadams (Dec 6, 2002)

I posted this a few weeks ago, but they seem to have changed since the last software upgrade and I have even more, now. Here is a list of my Channels:

(Actual Channel) Remap Display [Call Letter]
53.1 004-01 WTT [WTTV]
53.1 004-01 WTT [WTTV]
53.2 004-02 WXI [WXIN]
53.2 004-02 WXI [WXIN]
09.1 008-01 WIS [WISH]
09.1 008-01 WIS [WISH]
09.2 008-02 LWS [LWS]
09.2 008-02 LWS [LWS]
09.3 008-03 Rad [Radar]
46.1 013-01 WTH [WTHR]
46.2 013-02 Sky [Skyt]
46.2 013-02 Sky [Skyt]
21.1 020-01 WFY [WFYI]
21.2 020-02 WFY [WFYI]
21.2 020-02 WFY [WFYI]
21.3 020-03 Ide [Idea]
25.1 025-01 WRT [WRTV]
25.1 025-02 NC6 [NC64]
14.1 030-01 WTI [WTIU]
14.2 030-02 WTI [WTIU]
14.2 030-02 WTI [WTIU]
56.1 042-01 WCL [WCLJ]
45.1 059-01 WXI [WXIN]
45.2 059-02 WTT [WTTV]
45.2 059-02 WTT [WTTV]


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Not since L146.

My OTA issues have been minimal anymore. One station with no DVR finctions but as for the multiple guide entries, it happens no more. I last delerted all my OTA stations and manually entered each in after the L146 upgrade and haven't touched them since.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm taking the sticky off this poll, because the next software release will make it irrelevant.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Oh Mark... You Tease....


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark's comment and actions could lead you to believe that the next software release is imminent.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Immiment may be a slightly too strong word in this case. My comments were meant to convey that this most likely has been fixed...and I'm cleaning up the top of the forum because of it.

Immiment = coming sometime pretty soon now
NOT Immiment = coming today or tomorrow (or even possibly this week...)


----------

